# Had this ......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

.... last night. Hamburger Steak and Gravy. Tater and salad on the side. Tater was over-cooked but ok. Mushrooms and onions in with the gravy.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

still looks great...


----------

